
CVE-2016-4631 APPLE IMAGE I/O API TILED TIFF REMOTE CODE EXECUTION VULNERABILITY - mzs
http://www.talosintelligence.com/reports/TALOS-2016-0171/
======
detaro
DON'T SCREAM!

~~~
mzs
Sorry I simply copy pasted and shortened a bit, we're not supposed to edit
titles as submitters. The info under details is a fun read.

~~~
gus_massa
It's possible to make small corrections to the titles. In particular fix
typos, remove words like "awesome" and "mind blowing" and change the case of
the words.

I'm sure the mods would not complain if you change the title to "CVE-2016-4631
Apple Image I/O API Tiled Tiff Remote Code Execution Vulnerability"

The problem is if you add some editorializing like:

"CVE-2016-4631 Apple Image I/O API Tiled Tiff Remote Code Execution Stupid
Vulnerability"

"CVE-2016-4631 Apple Image I/O API Tiled Tiff Remote Code Execution
Vulnerability again for the third time in this wek"

"CVE-2016-4631 Apple Image I/O API are morons"

"CVE-2016-4631 You can't believe the bug in Apple Image I/O Api"

~~~
mzs
I'm pretty sad all the discussion is about this rather than the great write-up
in that link plus the others from Tyler Bohan recently. I'll be sure to change
the case next time, if there is a next time. I believed putting the CVE number
first was thoughtful at least.

